# Dead hemlock



## Ralph Muhs (Oct 18, 2017)

needed some more lumber for my workshop walls. This is one of six logs from that tree. Did not measure, but I estimate it will provide nearly 2000 bd. ft. of lumber.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 12


----------



## CWS (Oct 18, 2017)

Going to leave natural edge for siding?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Oct 18, 2017)

CWS said:


> Going to leave natural edge for siding?


No. This is for the inside. Earlier I posted a photo of the upstairs area of my workshop and named it a "turning, whittling, and carving" room. I put some boards on the walls but didn't have enough. There are several more of those sick hemlocks, but I don't need more.


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 18, 2017)

Is Hemlock a good species for other types of woodworking? Chuck


----------



## Tony (Oct 18, 2017)

Good looking stuff Ralph! Tony


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Oct 18, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Is Hemlock a good species for other types of woodworking? Chuck


It is not a hardwood. Works great for framing lumber, sheathing, siding. Sometimes stairway spindles are hemlock. It is not what I would use for most woodworking projects. Similar to pine or spruce, but more brittle, and it splits easily. Bugs don’t prefer it over pine and spruce. Hemlocks have a disease and are dying. Might as well use them!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 18, 2017)

Looking good Ralph!


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Oct 19, 2017)

How to turn a big log!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 19, 2017)

Turn? Where's the lathe?

Hahahahahaaa......

Just kidding....


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Oct 19, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Turn? Where's the lathe?
> 
> Hahahahahaaa......
> 
> Just kidding....


A lathe big enough for that log could make a big pen!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 24, 2017)

That would fun to watch. Beautiful wood for a great project.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 24, 2017)

Brother's Oliver lathe could turn it.


----------

